
Freud: The Making of an Illusion - mgiannopoulos
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/freud-was-a-fraud-a-triumph-of-pseudoscience/
======
everdev
> He shows that Freud was a fraud who deceived himself and succumbed to
> pseudoscience.

The author themselves presents an unscientific viewpoint as fact.

Agree that much of Freud's work cannot be proven or reliably reproduced but
the author doesn't do much better.

------
phkahler
>> he generalized from single cases, even using himself as the single case.

Or as I prefer to say it - very crudely: Freud desired to fuck his mother and
projected his shame onto his patients. Then he wrote a whole theory about it
based on how common he found it to be. The irony in that is stunning.

~~~
dang
That's a level of reductionism that I don't recall even in Fred Crews, and
which we can well do without here.

